# TV-Server



## tobiakexo (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo liebe gemeinde und Frohe Weihnachten ;D

also folgendes. Ich will im LAN einen TV-Stream machen. Wie das über winamp mit einem Shoutcast-Server geht weiss ich nur will ich das nicht darüber machen weil manche kein Winamp haben darum will ich einen über den Windows-Media-Player machen. Nur wie funktioniert das? Welche Tools brauch ich um Server zu machen und zu Streamen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## myplex (26. Dezember 2004)

Es geht mit MS Server 2003 Enterprice ! Ist nur eben sehr teuer ! Es gibt aber auch Freeware  - Streamer.
Was hast du an Geräten (u. Servern) und Geld zur Verfügung 


mfg MyPleX


----------



## tobiakexo (26. Dezember 2004)

Wenns Freeware is das wäre schon sehr geil. Hmm Server da habe ich nen AMD 2,1 Ghz mit 512 DDRAM GeForce 4TI...

und nen P4 2,4 Ghz mit 256 DDRAM und einer ATI 9200 Se...

Also an servern sollte es nicht liegen... Nur wie bekomm ich nu nen Stream hin?


----------



## generador (26. Dezember 2004)

Ween du MediaPlayer 10.0 draufhast geht das ohne Probleme über Winamp und den Shoutcast Server

Einfach im Mediaplayer http://deineip.de:8000 eingeben und schon hösrt du deine musik


----------



## tobiakexo (27. Dezember 2004)

Sehe ich dann auch Bild? Weil Musik is mir ja latte ;D will ja TV senden und keine Musik bzw. nur die TV Musik


----------



## imweasel (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du einen Videostream anbieten willst, schau dir mal VLS an.

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie das Teil unter Windows funktioniert, aber unter Linux verrichtet es brav seinen Dienst.


----------



## tobiakexo (4. Januar 2005)

Also bei Windows habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen... Werd aber mal mit Linux die tage probieren...

Erstmal ein frohes neues und danke für die antowrten ;D ähm noch eine ganz andere frage...

Ihr kennt sicher Gamesports.de... Die haben einen sogenannten TV-Stream. Die leute senden aber nie  aber das is auch uninteressant. Was bräuchte man um z.B. Ein Cast von Counter-Strike in die weiten welten ins Internet und ins LAN zu übertragen?

Danke im Vorraus....


----------

